
Show HN: Learn R by Example - photon_lines
https://github.com/photonlines/Learn-R-by-Example
======
blastbeat
I had to use R in previous times, to analyze time series. It was a huge pain
in the ass. It is more fun to write a GNU makefile, then trying to learn the
arcane logic behind R's interface. Kudos for anybody, who tries to soothe that
pain.

